# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Envoyer des sms avec son Iphone depuis son pc

## bomonde

bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir si il est possible en connectant son Iphone avec un cable usb sur son pc d'envoyer des sms ?

Merci de vos rponses.

----------


## chrtophe

Tu as des applications comme SMS sender, non test.

----------


## micka132

Est-ce avec un windows 10?
Il y a l'application Votre Tlphone, normalement install de base. A voir si ca fonctionne avec Iphone, c'est plutot accs android normalement.

----------


## chrtophe

L'application est dispo pour Windows. Pour l'iphone, il faut apparemment  ajouter une appli SMS client depuis l'apstore. Jene sais pas si elle est payante, et comme dit, non test.

----------


## bomonde

Bref pas simple tout ca, et dire qu'a lpoque avec un widows phone  marchait beaucoup mieux lol

c'etait mieux avant :o)

----------

